# Trivia 5/7



## luckytrim (May 7, 2018)

trivia 5/7
DID YOU KNOW...
Over 1.42 million pounds of tea are consumed in the U.S. every  day.

1. Who Said That ??
"The length of a film should be directly related to the  endurance of the
human bladder" .
  a. - Hitchcock
  b. - Tarantino
  c. - Spielberg
  d. - DiLaurentis
2. What was the maiden name of Hitler's wife?
3. Formerly known as Saigon, what is the largest city in  Vietnam?
4. In Mythology, something from a phoenix is said to have the  power of
healing. What is it?
5. What was the first animated series made for Prime Time TV  ?
6. What is the charge you pay for bringing your own wine to a  restaurant 
called?
7. Which American singer sang the title song for Mel Brooks'  1975 film 
"Blazing Saddles"?
8. What band is Trent Reznor from?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The sex of the unborn child is determined by the egg of the  mother.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. Braun
3. Ho Chi Minh City
4. Tears
5. "The Flintstones
6. Corkage
7. Frankie Laine
8. Nine Inch Nails

CRAP !!
The father’s sperm is the decider...
The mother's egg automatically offers an X chromosome to the  fetus while the
father's sperm cell can either offer an X chromosome or a Y  chromosome.
An X chromosome combines with the mother's X chromosome to  make a baby girl
(XX) and a Y chromosome will combine with the mother's to make  a boy (XY).


----------

